# harvest mice help !!!



## sam4530s (May 4, 2010)

calling all owners of harvest mice . im looking to breed mice and release them in the wild near where i live can anyone help me locate some stock please .??? 
atb sam


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Wow, I didnt know that was even viable??
Have you tried speaking to your local wildlife rescue to see what they say??


----------

